# Isabel egg and tadpole care



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm fairly new to the hobby any suggestions on egg and tadpole care I tried to water boiled with Indian almond leaves and ro water with black water extract and tads seem to die about 3 weeks from hatching any advise will be greatly appreciated


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out the Care Sheets

How many times have they laid?

What is your supplement regiment and how old are your supplements?


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

They laid 6 clutches and I have been dusting with repashy calcium plus every 3 days and flukers reptile vitamin once a week they are a little over a year old from what the breeder told me


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

got the repashy around 6 weeks ago and the flukers 3 months ago


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm no an expert, but what I would do is try to stop breeding for a month or two and feed them well with proper supplements. This will allow them to rest, regain strength and replenish any vitamin deficiency and be in the best condition to produce the healthiest eggs possible.

Hopefully Ed will be able to offer some advice. Most of the time I just parrot what he says...

Repashy Vit A+ twice a month and Repashy Calcium+ every feeding should correct the issue if it is a nutritional deficiency.

Other than that, I just follow Josh's Frogs breeding guides and study the Care Sheets on DB. Although, it has been suggested that Indian almond leafs and tadpole tea is not necessary if your husbandry is up to par. Just decent water be it spring or distilled, RO water that has been treated with R/O right.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

eek_420 said:


> I'm fairly new to the hobby any suggestions on egg and tadpole care I tried to water boiled with Indian almond leaves and ro water with black water extract and tads seem to die about 3 weeks from hatching any advise will be greatly appreciated


Your tads are dying three weeks before hatching? Do you mean three weeks before morphing out of the water?


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

3 weeks after they hatch from the egg into tadpoles it's crazy they seem to do just fine for 2 weeks then they die


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I got the ro system after the 2nd clutch was lost because I was told treated tap water could be the issue and the next 4 went the same really not sure why


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Im not sure you need the flukers supplement. It shouldnt cause problems, but over supplementing can cause issues. What are you feeding the tads?

-Niko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tadpole bites and sera micron


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

What kind of setup are you using to raise the tadpoles? I have found a larger container/aquarium filled with live plants and leaf litter works much better than small cups. However, water quality doesn't seem to signifcantly affect their health; a stable system with ample biofilm surfaces will keep them as tough as nails. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been using 16oz deli cups for each of them so with a piece of Indian almond leaf the care sheet says not to use algae based foods for these tads so could it be the sera micron causing it so I'm not planning to use it with the next clutch hopefully they will make it


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

i now have tadpoles swimming and growing pretty quick atleast I think so them seem to double their size every 2 days


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not blaming the Sera Micron - but remove it until you ID the problem.

I would personally get off the RO water. It strips everything from the water. Try tap water - unless you know there is a problem with it.

Also - ease the almond leaf tea. At a minimum - test the pH when you are using it. Try throwing 1 or 2 oak leaves in the water.

My SIs are very hardy. I use well water - with oak leaves and Tad Bites. They grow well without issue.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advise I currently have a clutch growing really well in r/o water treated with r/o right since my water is city water and has been smelling real strong with chlorine lately they seem to double their size every other day feeding them ground tropical fish flakes doing water changes every couple days really want for them to be my first batch of froglets


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

So far this group of tads are growing like crazy hope to see legs soon any ideals on how long they start popping legs out they have been swimming fir about 4 weeks


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Well they popped their back legs the beginning of the week and now have front legs about out it's so cool to watch them morph


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds good! I love the quiet before the storm...


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

froglets are hopping and climbing in their growout tank


----------

